# tank divider options???



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i need to divide my 55 gallon up... i have a holding female in there, and i would like to get her alone on one side of the tank, so i can try to get as many fry as possible... 
any ideas...

i was thinking egg crate with some kind of material over it... ie: pantyhose, screen door material???

i want/need the divider to be able to keep the water flow going, as i do not have extra filter to use...

any ideas???
thanks.

i would love to do this today or tomorrow if possible, so fast responses would be great!!!


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Another poster used some of this:










I would think you could use fishing line to attach it to the egg crate. I think he said it was 2 bucks or something for 6 pieces of the size in the picture. You can get it at any crafting store, or probably even Walmart.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I would expect the plastic canvas that Morpheus shows to work fine, though be aware that fry may be able to get through it, depending on what flavor of fish you're protecting. Another option might be fiberglass window screening, if you're using a piece of eggcrate as the frame.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who once lost a whole brood of peacock fry through 1/8" holes in his "breeder box"... come morning they were all gone  ).


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> i was thinking egg crate with some kind of material over it... ie: pantyhose, screen door material???


If that is what you have on hand..I see no problems using that.
BTW:That avatar keeps getting cuter :thumb:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I like the foam block divider. Keeps both adults and fry where they are.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, i did not have time to go anywhere last time to get some material, so i used what i had on hand... patio bricks from a patio i removed from my back yard... i just washed and scrubbed the bricks and stacked them up to the top of the water level... the only worry i have is the bricks falling, but i did my best to stack them in a way that they are secure... i can only pray now  ... as for the fry being able to get out, they can if they want... i just hope they are smart enough to stay on the side that has no fish other than mom... i am breeding tram. sp. intermedius... not ness trying, but it happened, so i figured i would start raising them and see if i can distribute them somehow, or just give them to the LFS for some food or something...
i will prolly make a better tank divider, but for now, hopefully the bricks will work...

keep the ideas coming...
thanks



KaiserSousay said:


> BTW:That avatar keeps getting cuter :thumb:


thanks, that's my little girl... she will be turning 2 next month


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Is this the fish?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=100

You may get better size and quality offspring by not attempting to raise them all, which can cause overcrowding problems, not to mention "flooding the market" later on when you need to sell them. There is an auction coming up in July in Akron near you and in August near Cincinnati (the ACA convention). If they're big enough by then, a good place to take a few bags of fry. I find it's best to take only about five bags of a kind, since you can run out of bidders if you bring a truckload of fish all the same kind.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Is this the fish?
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=100
> 
> You may get better size and quality offspring by not attempting to raise them all, which can cause overcrowding problems, not to mention "flooding the market" later on when you need to sell them. There is an auction coming up in July in Akron near you and in August near Cincinnati (the ACA convention). If they're big enough by then, a good place to take a few bags of fry. I find it's best to take only about five bags of a kind, since you can run out of bidders if you bring a truckload of fish all the same kind.


that is not my fish... my fish are Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius...

my bricks are working out pretty good so far... or at least they have not fallen over... i put the bricks up tues night, and when i got home from work on wed. i saw around 30+ fry swimming around... i put the bricks up just in time... mom was prolly waiting for me to get her isolated... 

my next question then is, sinse all the fry, mom, and 4 other intermedius are in the same tank, how can i get the fry out without stressing anyone out... i was thinking about just sucking them out with a modified gravel cleaner??? would that work, or is that a bad idea...

let me hear your thoughts on how to remove fry so i can put them into another tank...
thanks.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> I like the foam block divider. Keeps both adults and fry where they are.


are you talking about the foam stuff you get at a craft store??? can you show me what you are talking about... does it allow water to pass through???

also, as crappy as the pic is, here are most, but not all the fry :thumb:


----------

